# stupid steroids argument



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

i just wanted to point out to some steroid advocates here and on the internet that they could argue about the unclear bad effects of steroids  and defend steroids use as much as they want but please stop using this stupid argument: I know lots of guys who has used steroids for a long time and are in perfect health! therefore steroids are safe.
please for the sake of logical arguments do not use that logic anymore .....it is the same logic that says: i know lots of smokers who do not have heart problems or lung cancer so this means smoking does not cause any heart problems nor cancer.
i know lots of people also who fell from 6 floors and up and did not die so go ahead and jump.


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 5, 2011)

so what are you trying to get from this post?


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 5, 2011)

You are using the false analogy. just do a cycle and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 5, 2011)

No one talk to this guy he's an ass


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> so what are you trying to get from this post?



nothing... i ran out with some utube testimonies of what are supposedly famous bodybuilders claiming the safety of steroids based on stupid arguments like the one i mentioned and unfortunately many people use the same argument, i don't expect any replies it is just a comment.


----------



## yerg (Nov 5, 2011)

well, steroids _*can*_ be used safely...Is that a better statement?? I know what your getting at...but why?


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> You are using the false analogy. just do a cycle and shut the fuck up.


cycles are for pussies who cannot do it with their own balls


----------



## bjg (Nov 5, 2011)

yerg said:


> well, steroids _*can*_ be used safely...Is that a better statement?? I know what your getting at...but why?


much better statement thank you


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> cycles are for pussies who cannot do it with their own balls



OK peanut.  Now go in the corner with your mother's soy protein and your plastic weights.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> cycles are for pussies who cannot do it with their own balls



Yes every juicer is a lazy pussy. You are an idiot and ignorant.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 6, 2011)

Men takes risks.  Women stay home and make sure the children are warm.  Stay home and stay warm with your mommy while the men conquer the world.


----------



## cg89 (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> cycles are for pussies who cannot do it with their own balls



why are you here


----------



## Pika (Nov 6, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Men takes risks.  Women stay home and make sure the children are warm.  Stay home and stay warm with your mommy while the men conquer the world.




Lol


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Men takes risks.  Women stay home and make sure the children are warm.  Stay home and stay warm with your mommy while the men conquer the world.



LOLZ you only said this because your wife / gf isn't sitting next to you reading it right? I can see this statement opening up a bigger conflict that this little inane topic.


----------



## Pika (Nov 6, 2011)

Facts, hitting gym for about 2 years then cycling above 21 is a matter of choice, if you ain't in a sport cheating then it's know one business at all or a comment right!, some people want it some don't most of my mates smoke and I don't I think it's a waist of money and Heath, know one is a pussy if there using it right it's just choice stop hating.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a fucking terd seriously!!!! Dude go somewhere else if you don't like how us men do our thing. Why do little skinny boys always hate on us for our lifestyle and 21 inch arms HAHAHAHA!!!! Dude knows he wish he was half as big and lean as some of us.


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> i just wanted to point out to some steroid advocates here and on the internet that they could argue about the unclear bad effects of steroids  and defend steroids use as much as they want but please stop using this stupid argument: I know lots of guys who has used steroids for a long time and are in perfect health! therefore steroids are safe.
> please for the sake of logical arguments do not use that logic anymore .....it is the same logic that says: i know lots of smokers who do not have heart problems or lung cancer so this means smoking does not cause any heart problems nor cancer.
> i know lots of people also who fell from 6 floors and up and did not die so go ahead and jump.



Ok, using the same analogy: there are a lot of fat people, so food must be bad, right?


----------



## rage racing (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> i just wanted to point out to some steroid advocates here and on the internet that they could argue about the unclear bad effects of steroids and defend steroids use as much as they want but please stop using this stupid argument: I know lots of guys who has used steroids for a long time and are in perfect health! therefore steroids are safe.
> please for the sake of logical arguments do not use that logic anymore .....it is the same logic that says: i know lots of smokers who do not have heart problems or lung cancer so this means smoking does not cause any heart problems nor cancer.
> i know lots of people also who fell from 6 floors and up and did not die so go ahead and jump.


 
You are an idiot....may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

No sir, there is a variable that you should consider called abuse. Age is another variable as well, but really on topic with this thread.

Hypothetically, if I took anadrol cycle after cycle for years and years. I am sure that my liver would be worth a shit. Like I said, abuse!

Just saying .  . .


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thatguy21 said:


> No one talk to this guy he's an ass


 x2 to fuck this troll im glad he posted this though i almost forgot to give him his daily dose of NEG


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 6, 2011)

@ OP

Go watch Bigger, Faster, Stronger


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^ not a fan of that movie but watch it you will learn different view points facts and arguements then after shoot yourself cuz ur worthless


----------



## ExLe (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x2 to fuck this troll im glad he posted this though i almost forgot to give him his daily dose of NEG



There is no way that bjc is worse than Madmann! Why does have reps and this guy doesn't? Makes no sense


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> There is no way that bjc is worse than Madmann! Why does have reps and this guy doesn't? Makes no sense


 
 if you look at madmanns post some of them have some sort of intelligence. This mother fucker is just a fat lazy idiotic slob. not to mention madmann gets reps by cap'n and new guys like bjb who wanna swallow his load.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> LOLZ you only said this because your wife / gf isn't sitting next to you reading it right? I can see this statement opening up a bigger conflict that this little inane topic.



Are you saying you are a risky woman??


----------



## bjg (Nov 6, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> No sir, there is a variable that you should consider called abuse. Age is another variable as well, but really on topic with this thread.
> 
> Hypothetically, if I took anadrol cycle after cycle for years and years. I am sure that my liver would be worth a shit. Like I said, abuse!
> 
> Just saying .  . .



i won't answer the other stupid comments because they are really stupid , the fact is they are probably nowhere near my level and probably i can kick their asses all put together.
now back to your argument; it is true that you can use steroids without abuse that is on and off and never have any problems etc.. but here are the facts:
1- it is like playing russian roulette you could win but you could hurt yourself,
and while steroids might not kill you but they have other annoying effects like cholesterol level increase, blood pressure increase, acne etc...
and also tendon injuries..so why worry? 
2- if you take steroids carefully then you will be used to it and once the effects are gone and you start loosing some of the muscle you had , you will resort again to steroids and so on so it becomes addictive and a burden.
3- i think that you can achieve great results without steroids what would you prefer to be a Frank zane without steroids (although he took it isjust a comparison) or a jay cutler with steroids?
4- so far i have never seen any significant difference in strength and endurance between myself and a steroid user.
5- i am 50 and my body still responds to weight lifting as if i am 25.
i workout with a monster on steroids as my partner he is 28 and he can lift  heavier than me for what? a couple of sets and he is out, i barely rest between sets , and he just can't keep up and he admits it
so conclusion: it is really not worth it.


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Why does this thread have so many fucking post!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## banker23 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thatguy21 said:


> No one talk to this guy he's an ass



hence the crazy negs he's received thanks for the sound advice.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 6, 2011)

Thatguy21 said:


> No one talk to this guy he's an ass



^bahahahhaa


----------



## bjg (Nov 6, 2011)

banker23 said:


> hence the crazy negs he's received thanks for the sound advice.


 sure  i m an ass coz i pulled the magic carpet from underneath your feet.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> sure i m an ass coz i pulled the magic carpet from underneath your feet.


 
what? you adopted born in an alley by a 1 legged crack fiend midget 99cent burrito swag having ass,
good for nothing on welfare cant wait for McDonalds to accept EBT having ass,
tren dick all the time and never touched aas having ass, 
god damn isnt it bad enough that u beg to lick madmann's asshole clean after the all of IM is done bustin in it?
pulled the magic carpet out from underneath you? 
god i want to beat you with you own aborted brother. to bad your mom couldnt get both of you huh?


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> sure  i m an ass coz i pulled the magic carpet from underneath your feet.



Fuck I didn't know we get magic carpets!


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what? you adopted born in an alley by a 1 legged crack fiend midget 99cent burrito swag having ass,
> good for nothing on welfare cant wait for McDonalds to accept EBT having ass,
> tren dick all the time and never touched aas having ass,
> god damn isnt it bad enough that u beg to lick madmann's asshole clean after the all of IM is done bustin in it?
> ...



i can't believe how much i pis you off i wonder why ....if you really have the urge to kick my ass , hey i'll buy you the ticket to come and beat me i can afford it........


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 7, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> OK peanut.  Now go in the corner with your mother's soy protein and your plastic weights.



Lol that's funny


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> i can't believe how much i pis you off i wonder why ....if you really have the urge to kick my ass , hey i'll buy you the ticket to come and beat me i can afford it........



SFG, please take him up on his offer and turn him into a fucking pretzel.


----------



## Robalo (Nov 7, 2011)

fuck it, wrong button. 10 minutes and i'll make it right


----------



## GMO (Nov 7, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 7, 2011)

OP: 

You seem to forget that steroids are NOT the magic bullet that they are perceived to be. If your diet is shit, then your results are going to be shit. You can hire all the workers and contractors you want to build your house as quickly as possible, but if you don't provide them with the buidling materials to do the job then your house will never get built. It's as simple as that.

I more or less understand what you are saying about false logic. But you crossed the line with your 2nd post. Negged.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video












bjg said:


> i won't answer the other stupid comments because they are really stupid , the fact is they are probably nowhere near my level and probably i can kick their asses all put together.
> now back to your argument; it is true that you can use steroids without abuse that is on and off and never have any problems etc.. but here are the facts:
> 1- it is like playing russian roulette you could win but you could hurt yourself,
> and while steroids might not kill you but they have other annoying effects like cholesterol level increase, blood pressure increase, acne etc...
> ...


you're 50, old, use Viagra, fucking delusional (25 years old and 50 are light years apart genius) and annoying.

Now go do a fucking cycle.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> i won't answer the other stupid comments because they are really stupid , the fact is they are probably nowhere near my level and probably i can kick their asses all put together.
> now back to your argument; it is true that you can use steroids without abuse that is on and off and never have any problems etc.. but here are the facts:
> 1- it is like playing russian roulette you could win but you could hurt yourself,
> and while steroids might not kill you but they have other annoying effects like cholesterol level increase, blood pressure increase, acne etc...
> ...



Well English must not be your first language because at 50 years of age your posts look like they were typed by a one armed retard.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> cycles are for pussies who cannot do it with their own balls


you have balls on your pussy? thats why you are having problems.


----------



## Crank (Nov 7, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm steroids are baaad.... mmmmmmmmmmkkkaaaaaaaaayyyy?


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need for viagra go ask your girlfriend


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> SFG, please take him up on his offer and turn him into a fucking pretzel.



SFG please do


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> SFG please do


 do not speak unless spoken to peasant. dont they have limits on how many hours a day you can spend online at your nursing home?


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

i gave you an offer SFG i pay the ticket....since you have such an urge to kick my old ass ..if you can stand more than 15 seconds with me on your feet ..you win , if not you pay me back the ticket. otherwise STFU


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> i gave you an offer SFG i pay the ticket....since you have such an urge to kick my old ass ..if you can stand more than 15 seconds with me on your feet ..you win , if not you pay me back the ticket. otherwise STFU



Hang on..... Is this going to be a first class ticket?? Just saying I get next dibs.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

Thatguy21 said:


> Hang on..... Is this going to be a first class ticket?? Just saying I get next dibs.



if SFG wants first class no problem ,,,,he won't stay up for 15 sec that's guaranteed


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> 5- i am 50 and my body still responds to weight lifting as if i am 25.
> i workout with a monster on steroids as my partner he is 28 and he can lift  heavier than me for what? a couple of sets and he is out, i barely rest between sets , and he just can't keep up and he admits it
> so conclusion: it is really not worth it.[/QUO
> 
> Holy smokes you are fifty and this bored with your time to come on a steroid website and try to make an argument for why not to do them???? Thats like trying to convince a 16 year old kid not to masturbate


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> bjg said:
> 
> 
> > 5- i am 50 and my body still responds to weight lifting as if i am 25.
> ...


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh shut the fuck bjc!! Are you kidding me??


----------



## mlc308 (Nov 7, 2011)

bjg said:


> *i just wanted to point out to some steroid advocates here and on the internet that they could argue about the unclear bad effects of steroids  and defend steroids use as much as they want but please stop using this stupid argument*: I know lots of guys *who has used *steroids for a long time and are in perfect health! therefore steroids are safe.
> please for the sake of logical arguments do not use that logic anymore .....it is the same logic that says: i know lots of smokers who do not have heart problems or lung cancer so this means smoking does not cause any heart *problems nor cancer.*
> i know lots of people also who fell from 6 floors and up and did not die so go ahead and jump.




I have highlighted the sections of your post that need to have grammar, punctuation, and overall sentence structure looked at.  I didn't read what you actually wrote though.  In March 2011 the New England Journal of Medicine came out with a 50 year study about steroid use (yes USE and not ABUSE... there is a big difference dip shit) and found that in over 5000 studies, only one man had negative side effects.  Specifically, that ONE man had very bad back acneand as a result, he got a staph infection (and that is staphylococcus infection for the obviously illiterate asshole that wrote the quoted post above).  And just so you know, CNN, 60 Minutes, and NBC ran stories about it, could not find any corpses with cause of death being steroid use, and even found that Tylenol usage has more damaging effects on the liver, and yet assholes like you don't want to look at the facts.  
There is a big difference between USE and ABUSE, and from the time steroids were discovered till now, not one person has ever died as a result of steroid use.  Similarly, doctors recommend that people with high stress smoke because a smoke now and again (ie: use) is beneficial whereas smoking a pack a day (abuse) causes problems.  
So go choke on those facts asshole and check your facts.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2011)

more people die each year form prescription drugs than all illeigal drugs combined


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> more people die each year form prescription drugs than all illeigal drugs combined



exactly , drugs are drugs and should be treated as such. steroids are drugs and used for specific medical reasons  so is hgh , they were used extensively in the past for medical reasons, now they have other alternatives but still some idiots use it to build muscles, and the safe use of steroids (if there is one) will not help much because the dose is low so for significant muscle building there are no use of steroids there is only ABUSE otherwise it won't help much , you can do without and you can better results and long lasting results without.
same for hgh they used it for years on kids who are not growing well , now they have other alternatives and it is seldom used, since it was that safe why not use it on evey kid.
or maybe every person should just take a bit of steroids????? how many older person you see taking  steroids prescribed by the doctor??????????????
and mlc 308 perhaps you won't die DIRECTLY from steroids but you may die from secondary reasons, like no one dies from cancer it is always another reason, and even if you don't die so what ?it is the quality of life you have and depending on steroids is not one. besides secondary reasons could be not important for someone who is suffering from another illness then steroids could be beneficial for a short period of time or in low doses. Medicine is medicine it is always harmful and should be used only in specific cases not for leasure. 
SO MLC308 stop fooling yourself with your useless arguments  and insults because no matter how much you bark this will not justify your dependency on steroids nor it will save you from it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> i gave you an offer SFG i pay the ticket....since you have such an urge to kick my old ass ..if you can stand more than 15 seconds with me on your feet ..you win , if not you pay me back the ticket. otherwise STFU


Gramps...shut the fuck up. You sound retarded.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

juggershit i am glad you see that i sound retarded, why don't you go back and look at some of your comments and posts and then see how retarded you are.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOGFZfz51zs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> juggershit i am glad you see that i sound retarded, why don't you go back and look at some of your comments and posts and then see how retarded you are.



 
And if I dont? Are you going to threaten with more text?

Get off the soapbox. Really. Go to the OCB and cry and rant like a bitch. No one gives two shits about your stupid ass.


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what? you adopted born in an alley by a 1 legged crack fiend midget 99cent burrito swag having ass,
> good for nothing on welfare cant wait for McDonalds to accept EBT having ass,
> tren dick all the time and never touched aas having ass,
> god damn isnt it bad enough that u beg to lick madmann's asshole clean after the all of IM is done bustin in it?
> ...



Juggershit here is a specimen of the quotes some of you write....i would say it is very intelligent don't you?
juggershit you make me laugh it has been fun ...
and by the way where is SFG still waiting for him??


----------



## banker23 (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> Juggershit here is a specimen of the quotes some of you write....i would say it is very intelligent don't you?
> juggershit you make me laugh it has been fun ...
> and by the way where is SFG still waiting for him??


 
uuhhh...that's sfg's quote actually...try again. Eventually even you have to get it right even if it's just by accident.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> i won't answer the other stupid comments because they are really stupid , the fact is they are probably nowhere near my level and probably i can kick their asses all put together.
> now back to your argument; it is true that you can use steroids without abuse that is on and off and never have any problems etc.. but here are the facts:
> 1- it is like playing russian roulette you could win but you could hurt yourself,
> and while steroids might not kill you but they have other annoying effects like cholesterol level increase, blood pressure increase, acne etc...
> ...



smoking cigarettes is MUCH worse and people actually die, hundreds of thousand every year.


----------



## lcht2 (Nov 8, 2011)

this is what i want to know. why the hell does the OP give a shit about a bunch of guys makeing the decision to use steroids? is anybody here affecting you by useing steroids? are we inhibiting you from liveing a progressive life? no. are you going to be able to come on a steroid forum and save at least one guy from useing steroids? more than likely not as this IS a steroid forum and we are all brought here by choice of muscle building and get advice from one another on our training, dieting, and supplementing. if you want to preach against the use of steroids, go to your local high school and tell the middle school kids about the dangers of steroid abuse, not a fuckin steroid forum. seriously pops, i really dont want to get into throwing cheap insults around and measureing cocks but you've got to think about who you are preaching to. this isnt an AA or NA class bro, this is an "i've got an addiction to iron and i will punch you in the face if you dont get off my bench" class.

most of us here understand how AAS/PH's/DS's affect our body and what can happen if we dont use proper management under the use of our desired product of choice. if someone is ignorant enough to decide to use an anabolic without the knowledge of PCT and cycle support then thats there problem and something that we as a forum try to teach the newcomers so that they can get the best out of their cycles. from my experience with other users, its the ones who use the gear without proper knowledge that end up stopping because of the negative sides that they are not prepared to deal with. so if you really want to get your point across, sit back and wait for someone to scew up and THEN get on your high horse and start telling them how stupid they are, not the guy who is benching, squating, and deadlifting more weight than a spanish bull weighs. props to you for remaining natty and i admire the older guys who can still push some weight around but for real man, you've gotta pick your battles and im actually a bit suprised that somebody at your age would lower themself to a pitty arguement on an internet website with guys you should know are gonna pick apart your arguement and scew you out of knowledge that could be valuable in your progress as a weight trainer.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> juggershit you make me laugh it has been fun ...



Wait, asslips, you're leaving? Found the OCB website? Ok fuck off twatface.

Ok if you stay, can you pay for my plane ticket to beat the shit out of you too?  I prefer United, grampa?

Or maybe you like Green Berets for breakfast and right now, you're verrrry hungry?

Or Dog the Bounty Hunter is looking for you with his militant commando of bounty hunters and you're so badass you are on the move before he gets in town?


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Wait, asslips, you're leaving? Found the OCB website? Ok fuck off twatface.
> 
> Ok if you stay, can you pay for my plane ticket to beat the shit out of you too?  I prefer United, grampa?
> 
> ...



not worth it ,,,,,,,,,,,idiot


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> not worth it ,,,,,,,,,,,idiot



Idiot? That's it??  That's all??? You suck gramps. Why aren't you threatening me? I feel left out.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

^ did u negg him? i give him a daily dose everyday since he started this thread


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

this is iron mag bro best site around. im sure ur AARP buddies wouldnt like if we started talking shit about sunday afternoon chess in the park on their forum would they?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ^ did u negg him? i give him a daily dose everyday since he started this thread



Yes. I couldn't stand his dry, non-humorous retorts, nor his anti-steroid stance. I use to be like that...and then I discovered the magical truth of the greatest wonder drug in the existence of mankind







oh and steroids.


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

this.



Glycomann said:


> You are using the false analogy. just do a cycle and shut the fuck up.


----------



## mlc308 (Nov 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Yes. I couldn't stand his dry, non-humorous retorts, nor his anti-steroid stance. I use to be like that...and then I discovered the magical truth of the greatest wonder drug in the existence of mankind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most fucking funny and true post ever.  Props brother.


----------

